# Promo/discount deducted from driver pay.



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

I got this sweet ride at 2.8x over 20 miles last night. Came out to $90, and before anyone trys to say that you shouldn't complain since it was so high to begin let me explain how driving for uber works. You make as little as $7 an hour for hustling alot of the time because of so many minimum ($2.40 yield) trips. When you get one good trip it averages out the last 3 shitty hours you worked. 

So this trip was $90 and my cut would be $70. When I check my account again it says 'Retroactive Promotion'
and now its $70 with $55 yield. ultimately it was $15 less on what was already a really good trip but heres where it gets worse. I email Uber and they say the pax used a 'first time passenger discount' I'm sure this Pax freaked out at the price and panicked complaining to Uber about the price of the trip and Uber gave in. This is usualy and I am not surprised at all, What really got me is that its coming out of my pay! If you accecpt the trip at the given surge rate and complete the trip with no issue I see no reason and no scenerio in which I get paid a penny less than what is agreed upon. What the Hell!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Let me get this straight.. Next time I'm giving a pax ride for $20, and he has a promo code for $20.. I'm getting $0?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Wtf kind of answer is that? Why are you, the driver with all the expense, required to honor Uber's promo? You are not! It's their promo, they can bloody well honor it themselves. You never agreed to that, so do not let them get away with it!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Reach out to that dumass and tell him that no other drivers has EVER had to pay for Uber's promo discounts and there is no reason you should. Most likely it's a new CSR who has no idea what he is doing. Do not give up until you are credited back whatever the actual fare was. 

If this is Uber's policy - drivers eat Uber's $20 discount - I will quit tomorrow! Wtf! I've never heard of this!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber is supposed to cover the costs of the promo. This is illegal. I'd fight it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

thehappytypist can you advise this driver what the best wording would be to inform the stupid CSR that Uber's $20 promo is NOT a discount on the trip but a credit to the payment for the trip and should in no way affect the driver's payment?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Let me get this straight.. Next time I'm giving a pax ride for $20, and he has a promo code for $20.. I'm getting $0?


Or, you give a $10 ride and then owe the pax $10 after you drop them off, LOL.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

CSR is wrong.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> I got this sweet ride at 2.8x over 20 miles last night. Came out to $90, and before anyone trys to say that you shouldn't complain since it was so high to begin let me explain how driving for uber works. You make as little as $7 an hour for hustling alot of the time because of so many minimum ($2.40 yield) trips. When you get one good trip it averages out the last 3 shitty hours you worked.
> 
> So this trip was $90 and my cut would be $70. When I check my account again it says 'Retroactive Promotion'
> and now its $70 with $55 yield. ultimately it was $15 less on what was already a really good trip but heres where it gets worse. I email Uber and they say the pax used a 'first time passenger discount' I'm sure this Pax freaked out at the price and panicked complaining to Uber about the price of the trip and Uber gave in. This is usualy and I am not surprised at all, What really got me is that its coming out of my pay! If you accecpt the trip at the given surge rate and complete the trip with no issue I see no reason and no scenerio in which I get paid a penny less than what is agreed upon. What the Hell!


As said above; this is just some clueless CSR who doesn't know what the hell they're doing. Have it escalated to someone who does.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The CSR needs to brush up on their knowledge of how Uber promo codes work. Send them this screenshot of Uber's handy guide on promos which it posted on its newsroom.










The CSR is talking absolute nonsense with "asking customers if they have promo codes at the beginning of the rides is a great way to earn five star ratings". He/she is talking out of his/her arse - customers have to enter their promo code into the app before they even request their ride.

Where do they find these people...


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The CSR needs to brush up on their knowledge of how Uber promo codes work. Send them this screenshot of Uber's handy guide on promos which it posted on its newsroom.
> 
> View attachment 12997
> 
> ...


Exactly! It's a voucher for payment, NOT a discount on the trip. That is what this stupid CSR needs explained to them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> Exactly! It's a voucher for payment, NOT a discount on the trip. That is what this stupid CSR needs explained to them.


CSR's just an all round arsehole - "I know it can be alarming when you see that we've taken the money that you earned away from you". Patronizing prick.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Tell the ass hat you're currently already funding a 20% summer discount program on top of the 20% winter one that never ended 

Give me back my 40% and I'll cover the $20 otherwise eat shit.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

I tried sending to uberpartnerLA as opposed to [email protected]
any other advice is appreciated.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Both CSRs are idjits. The rider side CSR that took the $20 out of the driver's fare and the driver side CSR for backing that up. That is NOT cool and I would fight it until someone competent gets their hands on your case and fixes this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> I tried sending to uberpartnerLA as opposed to [email protected]
> any other advice is appreciated.


Try [email protected]


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Both CSRs are idjits. The rider side CSR that took the $20 out of the driver's fare and the driver side CSR for backing that up. That is NOT cool and I would fight it until someone competent gets their hands on your case and fixes this.


CSRs are untrained by Uber, by virtue of them being "independent contractors", correct? That would explain a great many things.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> CSRs are untrained by Uber, by virtue of them being "independent contractors", correct? That would explain a great many things.


No, CSRs are employees of a staffing agency. ZeroChaos in the US, TaskUS in the Philippines. There's training because there's no way we could do this without it, too much to learn, though a good bit of it you learn on the job. Teaching myself how to read payment statements and make sense of them was a real *****.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Problem resolved, although they tried to call it a 'technical error'


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> Problem resolved, although they tried to call it a 'technical error'
> View attachment 13000


It was a technical issue - the CSR reaponsible is technically an idiot.


----------

